# Drywall Axe



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@TheCableGuy - here ya go, Rick. Don't say I wasn't thinking about ya. :grin::grin::grin:
MAXIMUM Drywall Axe | Canadian Tire


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> @TheCableGuy - here ya go, Rick. Don't say I wasn't thinking about ya. :grin::grin::grin:
> MAXIMUM Drywall Axe | Canadian Tire


doesn't he need one of these 1st???

MAGNUM Shut-N-Cut Batt Cutter - Insulation 1901-26-01 : Bullet Tools


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think he just needs this:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> I think he just needs this:


needs what???


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Do I hear crickets?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@MT Stringer @Stick486 @PhilBa

Rick's been quiet lately (I think he's calculating the amount of insulation he needs) and you guys just need to poke the bear.

Why didn't I think of that???? >


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> @MT Stringer @Stick486 @PhilBa
> 
> Rick's been quiet lately (I think he's calculating the amount of insulation he needs) and you guys just need to poke the bear.
> 
> Why didn't I think of that???? >


Lmao , no progress on the garage Vince. Kinda working on the bathroom . Took me two evenings to replace the door . How I hate doors . 


@Mike I seen that on Dragons Den . Pretty good idea IMO


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick

I had laid off you for quite a while - actually I thought you weren't feeling well cause you might have caught a cold.

But stick and bill are like a couple of big kids - gotta love em


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Too cold _in_ Rick's garage to work _on_ the garage...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick
> 
> I had laid off you for quite a while - actually I thought you weren't feeling well cause you might have caught a cold.
> 
> But stick and bill are like a couple of big kids - gotta love em


No all I've caught is laziness lol . Actually I'm feeling better all the time .

I doubted the doctors very much , but turns out I have a bad case of sleep apnea . Was feeling extremely tired all the time and have been mostly sleeping every chance I get , at noon and most evenings . Thought it was bacause of my weight . 
With a test oxygen meter that records your saturation , they seen that I was dropping down to a level of 67 at times during the night.
They usually put you on oxygen in the hospital when you hit the low 90's . So I was close to death . 
I now have to wear this dumb looking mask at nights , but I know it's for the greater good so I wear it religiously . Not out of the woods yet as I'm still short of breath . Going for more tests but at least I'm feeling better during the day . 
Now hopefully I can loose some weight


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Lmao , no progress on the garage Vince. Kinda working on the bathroom . Took me two evenings to replace the door . How I hate doors .
> 
> 
> @Mike I seen that on Dragons Den . Pretty good idea IMO


Yeah, I knew you were working on other stuff. When I saw this, I immediately thought about you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Yeah, I knew you were working on other stuff. When I saw this, I immediately thought about you.


I'm still distraught over the pet rock .When I was a kid was picking rocks on our farm when I told my dad , it's to bad we can't sell rocks ? Well 2 months later someone did it lol


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

... and then Dan jumps in and the floodgates are open

Rick

I wanted to hit "like" on your post but then you might think I "like" the fact that you have sleep apnea - that would have been rude.

Anyway, do you live alone - that mask has got to be creepy


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> ... and then Dan jumps in and the floodgates are open
> 
> Rick
> 
> ...


I've worn one for years...I didn't realize how bad it was. The ex force me to do a sleep test and wear it to stop the snoring. When she started to snore I felt turn-a-round was fair play. Then she complained that the only reason I forced her to do it was, that, I wanted to play pilot and co-pilot:laugh2:

I really feel terrible in the morning if I don't wear it. Rick, wear it you will not regret it. The alternative is that one day you may wake up dead it you don't.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

A PITA, Rick but a life saver. I've worn one for 15+ years. Don't like it, but it's better than an over sized heart / death plus I enjoy the sleep.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The price seems reasonable...
Amazon.com: Texas Chainsaw Massacre Leather Face Mask, Gray, One Size: Costume Masks: Clothing


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

....OK now, back to the drywall axe.

That's a bit of a misnomer in my opinion. I have one of these, and as long as you tighten up the lever REALLY hard, it works fine.

There are so many reviews of the knife slipping, but not from a pro drywaller. They seem to manage just fine.

The tape locks in place with a cam lock, which hasn't quite been made right I think. If the cam would move just a hair more it would be perfect. I'm going to see if I can disassemble mine and modify the lock in some way.

Other than that little aggravation, I think it's a good tool. I'm stuck right in the middle of drywalling the whole house right now. Far from my favourite job I can tell you.


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Every dryliner I've ever seen has just used a tape measure and Stanley knife.
Hold the end of the tape with your thumb and the blade against the end of the tape and hold the measure end in your hand.

Pretty much the same as that contraption but can still be used as a normal tape and knife, I've been doing it that way for years now.


In fact, 



 clip shows it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Roy Drake said:


> A PITA, Rick but a life saver. I've worn one for 15+ years. Don't like it, but it's better than an over sized heart / death plus I enjoy the sleep.


Me too, Roy. Going on 8 years. I don't think I would still be walking this earth if I had not got it. +1 on the sleep!


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

demographic said:


> Every dryliner I've ever seen has just used a tape measure and Stanley knife.
> Hold the end of the tape with your thumb and the blade against the end of the tape and hold the measure end in your hand.
> 
> Pretty much the same as that contraption but can still be used as a normal tape and knife, I've been doing it that way for years now.


I think most drywallers do that, I've done it for years that way. This little tool actually prevents the tape from moving, which I think is a good idea.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Exactly, Scott. Like Keith, I've done it that way for years.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Estwing Drywall Hammer with Round Face


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Exactly, Scott. Like Keith, I've done it that way for years.


another vote...


----------

